# First yellowfin!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry no pics got back right about one thirty am now heading to church will post pics after caught 9 blackfin and one yellowfin! What an adventure to say the least .no monsters first for me and I'm hooked !!will post a full report later.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

was wondering where all the reports were.... I am sitting here waiting. Hurry up and get back from church.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Yellow Fin Tuna*

2nd pic of YellowFin Tuna


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

BlackFin Tuna


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME, pretty fish when they are colored up.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*The final count*

This was a great adventure 82 miles to this rig from pensacola my first time this far into the gulf!It was definitely a bumpy ride out but once out to the rigs the wind died down arrived about 230 and pulled up the last blackfin doubled up with my friend to top off the trip at 725.Also seen another first a whale which was really cool.We were more fortunate on the ride home for flat seas cruising in at 30mpg.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you went out and returned the same day? we spend the night and return the following afternoon/evening. Fish all night.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes sir left yesterday's morning and returned last night at 1130 took 5hrs to get out and 4 to get back in thats why I call it a adventure!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I was 90% of the time Bass fisherman until a trip to Pcola last summer, will be moving there in May when I get out of the Army and that pic of the yellowfin says why. What awesome variety in the salty sea. If you are on your boat fishmaster let me know if you need another body to share gas costs after 1 May, I gotta catch me one of those. What kind of gear do you use for the tuna? How long do they fight?

Sorry for the long post, I'm just dying to get back to the coast.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

What is the fish towards the middle with the black stripes I was thinking false albacore ?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

skipjack tuna i believe


----------



## RednekNinji (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like an awesome trip man! Bet you had a great time!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first of many! That would be a Skipjack Tuna with the stripes and unlike the other tuna you got, I wouldn't eat it!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and congrats on your first run, addictive isn't it !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Skipjack Tuna?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

THanks for replys and thanks for the I.d. on the skipJack saved me from some bad table fair! Lol!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Don't have to skip the Skipjack*



24ft fishmaster said:


> THanks for replys and thanks for the I.d. on the skipJack saved me from some bad table fair! Lol!


FYI. If you bleed the skipjack and ice it like other tuna they taste good. 

I grill them and they taste more like a Albacore (white tuna). Don't overcook, but not med rare like YFT. 

I am not a huge fish fan and eater but I like these. 

I think y'all are missing out.


----------



## Mryin334 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd have to agree. If prepped right that skipjack is good


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Man gotta say grilled tuna is awesome.now gonna plan the next trip for trolling for wahooo


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sashimi? Looks awesome


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Who on the forum does tuna and Wahoo trips? How much ? After seeing Venice reports my yellowfin looks like bait I want to catch a real one.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Skipjack Tuna


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Who on the forum does tuna and Wahoo trips? How much ? After seeing Venice reports my yellowfin looks like bait I want to catch a real one.


I am with you about wanting to go fish Venice.... The tuna comings out of there are out of control! I watched an old episode of "into the blue" on you tube yesterday that was out of Venice LA and it got me all fired up. Not to mention the reports on THT from over there. I'm afraid to know how much it costs lol, because I would love to go!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea into the blue is one of my favorite .Im sure someone charters out of Pensacola


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats on your fist YF! It can be addictive and expensive! ha ha! That skipjack makes the best blue marlin bait out there during the summer months!! I kill for these then!

Robert


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanx MS VIKING Im definitely hooked! Were already planing another trip. Everything thing keeps pointing to hauling the boat over to Venice.


----------

